
Ask HN: What am I getting myself into with a .LY TLD? - diminoten
I&#x27;ve got a dumb business idea and for a name I want to use something that ends in &quot;ly&quot;.  I&#x27;ve registered with register.ly for the domain but now I&#x27;m thinking about where my money went and who owns the TLD, and I&#x27;m concerned A) that my money went to a terrible regime, and B) that the domain I bought could be subject to Lybian law, which I fear isn&#x27;t in the best place right now.<p>Is going with a &quot;LY&quot; company name and domain just too much work or is it probably fine?
======
badrabbit
TLDs answer to IANA,if you you fail to comply with their laws you will have at
least temporary domain resolution issues. However,I don't think it's a bad
idea for brand building so long as you plan on having a different tld in the
long term,much like how bit.ly now changed to bitly.com.

As far as your morality question, I wouldn't think refusing to do business
with a country is the better stance,you'd be punishing the people for your
perception of their governmet. One can very well say they don't want a .com
because verisign pays taxes in the US which is an anti-privacy,war mongering
regime headed by a xenophobe (One can,I'm not).

------
keiferski
It’s an unnecessary problem that can easily be avoided. Either change the name
or use something like GetProjectly.com or GoProjectly.com

------
saluki
If you are worried about it go with something else, maybe .app.

maybe hang on to the .ly and use it to redirect to your main domain.

